# I need HELP PLEASE!! (Pioneer DVR-57H)



## stickyrice (Jan 9, 2006)

I am new to this site, but I don't usually get intimidated by thiese kinds of things but I just can't seem to find any answers here. I have a Pioneer DVR-57H and yesterday I think the hard drive crapped out. It just keeps saying 'Almost there. Just a few minutes more". From everything that I read, it seems to me that it is the hard drive. I actually thought about buying a different unit, but after looking at a lot of different models, I just decided to fix it myself. I own a ReplayTV and I have been very happy with it( because of the commercial skip feature). I had to replace the hard drive that failed in ReplayTV a couple of months ago, so I figured I could do the same with Tivo. There are a lot of information but I can't seem to find anything about a failed hard drive. All the instructions show hooking both drives to a pc. Am I understanding this correctly? Exactly how do I do this? I already bought a WD 160gb hard drive( couldn't find a 120gb hd) and have the Mfs Tools 2.0 cd. With replay TV all I had to do was just copy the CD to the new hard drive and it was ready to go. It doesn't look like it is done the same way with Tivo. I have been to many different sites with different instructions and I am kinda confused. If someone could just post a message with the exact steps, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!!

James


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

1. You need a (backup) Image http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=542436&&#post542436

2. Use the interactive upgrade http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com cut from the sticky at the top of this forum http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=1497136&&#post1497136


----------



## stickyrice (Jan 9, 2006)

I am sorry if i am being too dumb but still all the instructions mention nothing about hooking up just ONE NEW DRIVE to the PC....All the set ups seem to be for those who have one working drive and one new drive to replace with. I don't have a working tivo drive. Am I not understanding this right?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to get an image. Instantcake might do.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/ Step 2 choose Restore from Backup to one drive.

Or use classicsat suggestion and purchase InstantCake from http://www.ptvupgrade.com/ a third option would be purchase a pre-loaded "Drop in" HD from Weaknees or Ptvupgrade.


----------



## krenicky (Jan 9, 2007)

I had the exact same issue 2 days ago. I called Pioneer and they have a flat fee repair of $200. I thought of replacign the hard drive as well, but took the fast way out. The phone number is 800-421-1404. They had me mail it to somewhere in Long Beach, CA. I do not have that address on me.


----------

